# How to pull stock recovery.img unrooted dev edition?



## jbeez (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone know how I can pull this stock image?

I tried fastboot boot cwr.img file and twrp.img but both just boot right to the OS.

I'm trying to pull partitions in /dev/block using dd, but I don't think I have any file system permissions to read these partitions as a standard user, most of them are owned by root but mmcblk17,18,19 are both owned by system and rw for user and group, all the partitions have 0 permisions for other.

I have adb and fastboot, any other ideas?


----------

